# أسس الهندسة الكيميائية باللغه العربية



## عثمان الراوي (3 أبريل 2009)

أسس الهندسة الكيميائية باللغه العربية​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي عثمان وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود ......


----------



## softchem (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" اخ عثمان على الملف
بارك الله بك


----------



## فيصل التميمي (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا بس انا ما فتح الملف عندي


----------



## jast me (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليك ياهندسة والله يديك العافية


----------



## safa aldin (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي عثمان وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mnci (6 أبريل 2009)

كالعادة متميز
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## jacoub (7 أبريل 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (8 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا*

شكرا ياوردة:14: قلما تجد كتب باللغة العربية تتحدث قي مثل هذه المجالات


----------



## أمير صبحي (9 أبريل 2009)

أشكرك يشدة لان هذا طلبي للتعرف على هذا المجال البعيد عن قسمي


----------



## أمير صبحي (9 أبريل 2009)

اللهم ما اجمعنا على كل خير واجعل مثوانا الجنة اللهم اّمين


----------



## kahtan ali (9 أبريل 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## mahelosta (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرأ لك والله يبارك فيك على هذا الكتاب


----------



## بلوتونيوم (11 أبريل 2009)

زادك الله علما ونفعا


----------



## محمود بن حسين (11 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
شكراً مجهود طيب


----------



## أنس المنيفي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

:34::34:يعجز اللسان عن رد الجميل ولكن جزيت خيرا:34::34:


----------



## احمد نجيب الحديثي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ عثمان الراوي دائما متميز بمواضيعك الجيدة شكرا لك 

م. احمد نجيب الحديثي


----------



## الساحل111 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه ومشكور على كل شي


----------



## اهم اهم (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااا جزيلاااااااا


----------



## غريب الطباع (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور يا غالي وعاشت ايدك على هيك معلومات ...........................


----------



## qazasq2002 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اشكرك وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك علي هذا الكتاب
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز وجاري التحميل


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*الى الاخ عثمان الراوي والاخ مهندس المحبة*

مشكور اخي العزيز وممكن طلب اريد اسس حسابات الهندسة الكيمياوية للعتبكي جامعة الموصل 198 بغداد
مع تحياتي:34::34:


----------



## abdoabdo111 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng.Foam (2 نوفمبر 2009)

Many thx.


----------



## ابو فاطيمه (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اغاتي وتاج راسي


----------



## 2009abu turki (3 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## en_shaabi (11 نوفمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية على هذا الكتاااااااااب...........


----------



## محمود54 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا كثير ورحم اللة والديك


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز عاشت الايادي


----------



## lolole (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ونريد المزيد عن وحدة تحويل الكبريت الى ثالث اوكسيد الكبريت


----------



## عابر البحور (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## خالدشغل (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالدشغل (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررر واتمني انك تبعتلي بحت هندسة تاكل عندي مشروع فيه وجزيل شكر الك


----------



## Eng.Mu3th (14 يناير 2010)

الف شكر


,,,,,,


----------



## رياض سليمان (14 يناير 2010)

شكراً للأخ الراوي على هذا الكتاب القيم . الأخوة الأعزاء وخصوصاً الأخ مهندس المحبة يرجى المساعدة في إيجاد الكتاب التالي fluid fertilizers science and technolog


----------



## mohammad_che (19 مارس 2010)

ألف شكر لك علي هذا الكتاب


----------



## المهندسه ليى (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع
تحياتي


----------



## محمد احسان (22 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علم ونفعنا الله بك


----------



## زيادالسقاف (5 سبتمبر 2010)

انت فعلا رائع يا أخ عثمان الموضوع جدا مفيد الف شكر​ياريت لوفي موضوع مشابه من المناهج السعودية بس عن ميكانيكا الموائع با اكون شاكر فضلك
:30::30::30::30::30::30::30:​


----------



## khalid elnaji (6 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك كثيرا"


----------



## sofy ebn abbas (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## sofy ebn abbas (16 سبتمبر 2010)

akkj


----------



## khalid elnaji (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور كتير
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مسرة محمد (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر لك يااستاذ بارك الله فيك.


----------



## safa aldin (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا أخي عثمان وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي عثمان بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / خالد البنا (28 أكتوبر 2010)

♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## خالد حامد محمد (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا ليك ياهندسة والله يديك العافية*​


----------



## sofy ebn abbas (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## sofy ebn abbas (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الله ينور


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا000 مع التقدير


----------



## hίµσ_έlηίηŎ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 

وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 


موفق اخي عثمان


----------



## م.الحب (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي عثمان

كل عام وأنت إلى الله أقرب


----------



## guypanal (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وتسلم على الكتاب


----------



## المهتدسة نور1 (22 يناير 2011)

شكرا ع المجهود :56:رحبو بي انا عضوا جديدا


----------



## محمود البيجاوي (22 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
نفسي اسال عن معاجة حمامات السباحة كميائيا


----------



## محمود البيجاوي (22 يناير 2011)

ويا ريت لو فيه رسم تخطيطي لحمامات السباحة وانواعها


----------



## الف تحية (23 يناير 2011)

بارك الله في جهودكم المبذولة


----------



## الهندي30 (23 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله بمجهودك الرائع وجزاك الخير*


----------



## المقدسي2011 (24 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا الف خير*​


----------



## الهندي30 (24 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## حميد بلاسم ماهود (3 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الاخوة الذين لديهم كتاب اساسيات الهندسة الكيمياوية وضعه على الصفحه في المنتدى لاني بحاجه اليه مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohammad_che (4 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 

كتاب ممتاز


----------



## daryabari (8 مارس 2011)

thank you


----------



## soc.technic (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م باسل وردان (3 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا اخ عثمان الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## حسن عزيز (9 فبراير 2013)

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## برزان درويش (12 مارس 2013)

تحياتي وشكري الك


----------



## sima_abdalrazek (13 مايو 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------

